# Personal Rant - Soft Neighbors Are KILLING Me!



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I live in a nice neighborhood in North Phoenix. As you find in any neighborhood there is always a criminal element. You can NEVER let your guard down.

But apparently my neighbors don't realize that. I hear about cars burglarized over night. Thieves get laptops, wallets, purses, checkbooks, cell phones, GARAGE DOOR OPENERS, one lady had her kids Christmas presents in the car overnight and one kid had his XBox stolen out of the car. Then there are the home break-ins. Homes here range from $250,000 to $650,000. Who has a house worth over a half a million dollars and doesn't have an alarm or a camera? These people lose TONS of things and their house and sense of personal security gets trashed in the process. TV's, computers, electronics, jewelry, personal files that are later used for identity theft.

I've talked to them, tried to help them, tried to show them simple little things they can do to keep the smash and grab opportunistic thieves at bay, and yet these people keep getting hit. Some cars and some homes more than once.

Here is the kicker - The neighborhood coddles them and tells them how horrible this is and that they are VICTIMS. Then when I approach it from the slightly hard-line stance of "you people need to quit being soft and inviting crime into the neighborhood," then I'm the monster - hated almost as much as the druggies that got $4,000 worth of shit out of someones car last night.

I agree crime and theft is wrong and no one deserves it, but like Clint Eastwood said, "deserves got nuthin to do with it." You look after your own stuff. If you are lucky, you get a good neighbor that is as attentive as you are and they'll cover your six when you are away. But not these people, they are so soft and blissfully ignorant that if TEOTWAWKI ever happens this will be ground zero for Mexican Biker Rape Squads to start pillaging.

BAAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

OH and KEYS! Some people have left KEYS to their house and job in their UNLOCKED CAR over night. Who does that? Seriously?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

sounds like you live in a neighborhood you wish you didn't live in ..


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I live in a nice neighborhood in North Phoenix. As you find in any neighborhood there is always a criminal element. You can NEVER let your guard down.
> 
> But apparently my neighbors don't realize that. I hear about cars burglarized over night. Thieves get laptops, wallets, purses, checkbooks, cell phones, GARAGE DOOR OPENERS, one lady had her kids Christmas presents in the car overnight and one kid had his XBox stolen out of the car. Then there are the home break-ins. Homes here range from $250,000 to $650,000. Who has a house worth over a half a million dollars and doesn't have an alarm or a camera? These people lose TONS of things and their house and sense of personal security gets trashed in the process. TV's, computers, electronics, jewelry, personal files that are later used for identity theft.
> 
> ...


I am so glad I live in a rural setting. I hope you have extra security and a way to barricade yourself. Remember the Alamo


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's one of many reasons I want out of the city GT. Dumbass neighbors. They make the whole neighborhood a target rich environment by being naive. Wait till there is a home invasion and someone is killed. Then they will all ask how such a thing could happen in such a nice neighborhood.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> sounds like you live in a neighborhood you wish you didn't live in ..


Love my neighborhood! Even love my neighbors, well, most of them, well ok like a few. Alright! SIX I love SIX of my neighbors.
But seriously, it is the sheeple / ostrich cross breeding mentality that probably 25% of them have that really gets me. I think if they just hung their head in shame and quietly licked their wounds I'd be fine but they are almost bragging and pandering for sympathy about it - oh woe is me, my house that I leave unlocked while I go jogging was robbed! The nerve of some people. Oh I guess I'm just a hopeless victim now. This wouldn't happen if there was no crime in the neighborhood and no one told me it was a bad idea to leave the house unlocked; jogging with the extra weight of a key is just so much.



Auntie said:


> I am so glad I live in a rural setting. I hope you have extra security and a way to barricade yourself. Remember the Alamo


Not outlining my Security SOP but I have the things you'd probably EXPECT. Locks, lights, security doors, cameras, alarm system, safes, off site storage. Are we impenetrable? By all means no. But I am probably in the top 10% of homes in my neighborhood and I haven't done anything extreme. All just common sense stuff that everyone should do.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> That's one of many reasons I want out of the city GT. Dumbass neighbors. They make the whole neighborhood a target rich environment by being naive. Wait till there is a home invasion and someone is killed. Then they will all ask how such a thing could happen in such a nice neighborhood.


I KNOW you know The Woodlands - Back in the 80's when it was smaller, the hike and bike paths were all the rage. People would go out running or biking at 11:30 PM on those unlit paths that ran through the woods and about once a month some one was mugged or raped. In the 90's there was one or two (ABC13 wasn't sure) serial rapists hitting women. We had a stretch of one to two rapes a week one summer. And yet the typical woodlandites were always shocked and outraged when it happened - but they kept jogging through the woods with no guns or mace or anything. Every time it happened , the church where the victim went would hold a prayer vigil for their recovery and a fund raiser to help with their medical costs.

Blew my mind how utterly stupid these people were. They kept saying, "But we're the WOODLANDS and crime doesn't happen here!" Guess what Miffy - it sure as hell does!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

There were some B + Es in my town about a year ago, druggies feeding their habits. Everyone in my neighborhood was on the lookout for everyone else. Everyone hunts and are well armed and know how to hit what they aim at, even their teenage kids. 

We are on a dead end road and anyone who drives through gets a good look over. Suspicious types usually get asked politely if they are "lost". Last time this happened to me it was a van with out of state plates, containing three sketchy men eyeing houses/properties as the drove by. A friend and I happened to be cleaning rifles, so we walked out to the road, and we asked if they were "lost". They were surprised two men with rifles "came to their aid", and gave a BS story about trying to find a road back to their state............never saw them again.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't live in the best of areas, and I've had a jack stolen out of the back of my truck (my fault, forgot to bring it in, cheap jack), and someone broke into the tool box on my truck and stole a socket set and wrench set that I've had since 2002. Other than that, it's actually kinda quiet around here. Every once in a while I hear a gun shot ring out, I think, lots of fireworks go off all year round here so I can't be entirely sure. The area I grew up in used to be almost crime free. It was no big deal to leave windows down, doors unlocked, keys in ignition, house unlocked and you didn't worry. Was even able to do that out in town. And most trucks you walked past had a gun or two floating around in the cab. Not these days though.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I live in a nice neighborhood in North Phoenix. As you find in any neighborhood there is always a criminal element. You can NEVER let your guard down.
> 
> But apparently my neighbors don't realize that. I hear about cars burglarized over night. Thieves get laptops, wallets, purses, checkbooks, cell phones, GARAGE DOOR OPENERS, one lady had her kids Christmas presents in the car overnight and one kid had his XBox stolen out of the car. Then there are the home break-ins. Homes here range from $250,000 to $650,000. Who has a house worth over a half a million dollars and doesn't have an alarm or a camera? These people lose TONS of things and their house and sense of personal security gets trashed in the process. TV's, computers, electronics, jewelry, personal files that are later used for identity theft.
> 
> ...


Believe me its not just you its a plague in our area, at one point it was an every night occurrence and its the same song and dance every time. Call comes in, officers respond, the suspects are either out of the area or they run like hell and officers have to use force to arrest them, and then after officers canvass the neighborhood they find 10+ cars have been hit.

The real kicker is the SOB's that get caught are doing it again within a week because the courts only give them around 5 minutes in jail before releasing them and giving them a gift card for the inconvenience.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I lived in a high crime area for awhile. I learned all the common sense things and use them even now in an area with almost no violent crime. We get a couple burglaries and domestic violence type stuff all related to drugs. Maybe a murder once every 5 years. What I find funny and disturbing at the same time is when I have friends or neighbors over. They are always surprised that all doors, sheds, vehicles, etc are lock up tight and secure. I just ask them why wouldn't you lock that stuff up? Never got a good answer to that...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The soft ones provide and easy target so the bad folks do not mess with US....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I KNOW you know The Woodlands - Back in the 80's when it was smaller, the hike and bike paths were all the rage. People would go out running or biking at 11:30 PM on those unlit paths that ran through the woods and about once a month some one was mugged or raped. In the 90's there was one or two (ABC13 wasn't sure) serial rapists hitting women. We had a stretch of one to two rapes a week one summer. And yet the typical woodlandites were always shocked and outraged when it happened - but they kept jogging through the woods with no guns or mace or anything. Every time it happened , the church where the victim went would hold a prayer vigil for their recovery and a fund raiser to help with their medical costs.
> 
> Blew my mind how utterly stupid these people were. They kept saying, "But we're the WOODLANDS and crime doesn't happen here!" Guess what Miffy - it sure as hell does!


Maybe it's because they feel sheltered and that's the way the were raised. I had the unseen benefit of growing up in a neighborhood that taught me different. Trust no one and stand your ground or you will be a target. Crime is no longer limited to just the bad areas of town.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The soft ones provide and easy target so the bad folks do not mess with US....


Or maybe the soft ones attract the bad folks who may make the mistake of messing with you... Better to not have soft targets in the first place.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Security is an issue to me and Mrs. Camel. Two dogs and the house and barn are wired to an alarm. I openly confront any one trespassing to find out what their business is. i do not want anyone feeling comfortable enjoying my property uninvited. I annoyed the neighbors with a complete survey when I moved in and a few were not pleased were the lines where. Not my fault they bought and failed to survey their property and believed what they were told.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

It ain't just the rich...It's Middle class or Low class AND it's today's Generation....Here near Lexington Ky your always hearing about someone losing credit cards...cash....car keys...car taken with keys...Car taken with keys, billfold ,weapon,wifes purse and that was after the thief had come in the house in the middle of the night and stole the big screen TV.


Friggin Idiots!


Come a serious SHTF event these people are beggars and the first to get gone.....Not a lick of common sense between a hundred of em!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

When I was a kid living in Maine, my aunt used to work at the bank in Sherman Station.. She would leave her windows on her can down, keys in it and purse sitting on the seat. No one would even think of stealing it.... This is no longer those days!

I just moved up here to Oregon, the wife and I watch our grand babies so both the parents can work to afford a home some day. We had to move into a not so nice neighborhood. The first day while we were moving the boxes into the garage, we had some shady looking neighbors watching what we were doing. The closest neighbors (a couple black kids) were watching and caught that I was carrying my 1911 (opps, it was supposed to be concealed) They asked if I always carried, I said each one of us is always armed. So far, no one has looked at the property again. Hope it stays that way until we can afford our forever home away from the city.

On another note.... When I was young and single, I loved my soft neighbors


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm lucky that where I'm at, it's a "decent" street. Dead end, dirt road, unlit. A week or so ago, in the new neighborhood behind me, 2 guys were breaking in in the middle of the day. I could throw a rock and hit the house that got broken into. Luckily there was a 12yo home that called the cops.

In MY neighborhood, it's fairly good. There was a home invasion down the street a few years back, but we think he owed his connect some money for drugs. So it was a targeted incident. 

No strange vehicles come up here. I know what all the neighbors vehicles sound like, down to how it sounds on the gravel portion in front of my house. 

My neighbors are not too soft. The end house is a rental. He has a flood light on a pole he keeps on during the night that lights up the street down to my house. Annoying? A bit but it's his light bill, not mine haha. 

My mom and gramma seem soft but aren't. My mom used to have a substance abuse problem. When she got arrested, she fought the officer pretty good. She isn't weak hehe. She's clean now, but still a badass if need be 

My house gets locked up TIGHT. I have a friend staying with me, but he is moving out. One thing we disagreed on was that he kept his outside bedroom door unlocked when he left. I would lock his inside bedroom door from inside the house, and he didn't like it. Yeah I live in a busted trailer, in a street of busted trailers. But thieves don't care. Luckily, it's been quiet. Right now, I have tools in the back of the 4x4, and I know they'll be there in the morning. That doesn't mean I'll leave the keys in the ignition. 

My other neighbor is a single mom of 2 college kids. The times that stuff has gone down on this street, she has thanked me for intervening. 

As far as the rest of the neighbors, they all have adult males in the house to protect them if need be. But since we all watch each other's backs, there has been no need. 

Oh and as far as being "soft", the last time someone lived on this street that we didn't like, there house got burned down. Wether it was because of the meth they were cooking, or an outside source, I will never know.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> OH and KEYS! Some people have left KEYS to their house and job in their UNLOCKED CAR over night. Who does that? Seriously?


ummmm me. I have never locked my vehicles or my house door in the 18 years I have lived here. I leave the car keys in the ignition on all my vehicles. that way I don't ever have to look for them. 
I have never been robbed. All of my neighbors all around me have, some more than once. Nobody ever has tried here.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> ummmm me. I have never locked my vehicles or my house door in the 18 years I have lived here. I leave the car keys in the ignition on all my vehicles. that way I don't ever have to look for them.
> I have never been robbed. All of my neighbors all around me have, some more than once. Nobody ever has tried here.


Could it be the severed heads on poles lining the driveway works as a deterrent to would be thieves?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Plumbum said:


> Could it be the severed heads on poles lining the driveway works as a deterrent to would be thieves?


I would guess the obvious cameras at the only entrance, 50 ish geese throwing a fit about strangers, and barking dogs. Nobody is getting in here without me seeing and hearing about it. It doesn't matter if someone is a mile down the road. I will hear about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Plumbum said:


> Could it be the severed heads on poles lining the driveway works as a deterrent to would be thieves?


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am the go-to problem solver with a chainsaw and a tool belt in my hood. I also have the last of the semi-useful backs (fading fast). You say that you are tired of "soft" neighbors. In SHTF soft is synonymous with tender. I keep them around and happy. MUHAHAHA!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have some good neighbors and have discussed covering each other's six, have also installed cameras and we have the castle doctrine.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The only gunshots we hear are the coyote hunters this time of year. I would never live in an area that some are describing. Why don't you move?? I hope your not risking the families lives for a job.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Chipper said:


> The only gunshots we hear are the coyote hunters this time of year. I would never live in an area that some are describing. Why don't you move?? I hope your not risking the families lives for a job.


All in all, it is safer here, much safer, than most areas of Phoenix. Hell, than most areas of Arizona for that matter. But crime exists everywhere. I think some of you that live in the country don't see it because it is very low and on a per-capita basis the low population even further reduces the notice-ability of it.

So don't get me wrong. I'm not upset about the crime level. I'm upset about the sheeple level that refuse to do anything about it but be victims and whine about it publicly in the streets, online, and in neighborhood meetings. They rush to play the role of the victim and then blame the HOA for not taking measures to secure the neighborhood.

A. You NEVER want to make the HOA responsible for anything. All they will do is take more money and fail at the task - and you never get that money back.
B. It ain't the HOA's job to provide security - the police have jurisdiction over crime fighting. And any LEO will likely give you a tongue lashing for leaving your wallet and cell phone in the center console in plain sight. Which these people don't want to hear.
C. Ultimately WHO is responsible for leaving a laptop in their car from work with a bunch of customers CC info on it?
D. When you explain to them how ACCOUNTABILITY works, they look at you like you are speaking a foreign language or just grew a third eyeball in your forehead.

It is almost as though telling them they acted in a risky manner hurts their ears and only the soothing sounds of sympathy, empathy, and the removal of accountability can make them well again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> All in all, it is safer here, much safer, than most areas of Phoenix. Hell, than most areas of Arizona for that matter. But crime exists everywhere. I think some of you that live in the country don't see it because it is very low and on a per-capita basis the low population even further reduces the notice-ability of it.
> 
> So don't get me wrong. I'm not upset about the crime level. I'm upset about the sheeple level that refuse to do anything about it but be victims and whine about it publicly in the streets, online, and in neighborhood meetings. They rush to play the role of the victim and then blame the HOA for not taking measures to secure the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


DO NOT even get me started on Home Owner's Associations. We lived in 1 neighborhood that had one and moved to another that didn't and the fools wanted to start one. I was the HOA's worst nightmare at the first neighborhood and moved out of the last one that WANTED to start one. But before we moved, the little sheeple couple that tried to start it would piss their pants when they saw me coming to one of their meetings!

We only had 14 houses/lots in the neighborhood and it was semi-rural. For 6 years nobody wanted anything to do with a HOA. Then some yuppy-assed sheeple moved in, then a doctor, then a retired phudgestick that had nothing to do but poke his nose in everyone's bidness.

There were 5 like minded people in the neighborhood but it wasn't enough and we got out voted. That's when we ramped up our move to Slippy Lodge.

The last Halloween their, I would sit on my porch and let the dogs roam the yard. Tricker Treater brats and their mommy's would try and make it to the front door to get some candy and the dogs would mess with the kids. So I'd just sit up there on my porch and threw candy down to the yard. The greedy little brats would dive and try to get the candy as the dogs would run and jump and mess with them.

The yuppies who wanted the HOA sent me a letter so I walked over to their house. I was as polite as can be and charming. I didn't have to raise my voice or act threatening. I just handed them back the letter and let them know that since they had not filed the papers for a "real HOA" their letter was bogus and that I would make it my life's mission to tie them up in court and they'd end up losing money and their reputation in town.

The husband apologized and told me the issue was over and we were good. The wife was pissed but wasn't going to say a damn thing. I did wink at her and told her how nice she looked in her jeans and handed her a piece of Halloween candy to give to her little All Star! I thought that was a wonderful way to end it. :cupcake:

We were gone in 7 months.


----------



## ride free (Feb 9, 2016)

GT, it's the "Entitled" generation. Of course they aren't accountable. On the other hand, in a SHTF situation, they will be the targets, and you won't. But. I would be nervous. They bring the bad element back into your neighborhood again and again. I was told by a LEO that a dog will not deter a meth head. No matter how bad the attack. That is, unless the dog takes 'em down and kills 'em. But meth heads don't feel the bite. My Judge and I are buddies. Especially since I saw that a "former" drug user/dealer moved into the neighborhood. My guy won't lock the doors, but since I do the final house check at night, I've got it covered. Yes. Unfortunately, I'm the bad ass of the house. He's got other redeeming qualities.

My alarm dog is aging. I will get another man-stopper when he passes. My second dog doesn't even bark. Very submissive. No good for anything but hugging and comedy relief, which can't be discounted in a SHTF scenario. We'll all need laughs then.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ride free said:


> ... No good for anything but hugging and comedy relief...We'll all need laughs then.


This past Sunday afternoon after NASCAR and some adult beverages or 12...that's exactly what Mrs Slippy said to me! :joyous:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> This past Sunday afternoon after NASCAR and some adult beverages or 12...that's exactly what Mrs Slippy said to me! :joyous:


SHTF shouldn't be all about doom and gloom, we still need to love and laugh, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Chipper said:


> The only gunshots we hear are the coyote hunters this time of year. I would never live in an area that some are describing. Why don't you move?? I hope your not risking the families lives for a job.


I am......I hate the city and I hate the suburbs, I want a property with land out on the countryside. But easier said then done with kids and we both work in the city, and perhas worst of all are that the property prices within comuting distace are horrible here. The house we have today is worth about $600k and a nice 10 acre property usually goes for $ 1-1,4mil.....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I live in a nice neighborhood in North Phoenix. As you find in any neighborhood there is always a criminal element. You can NEVER let your guard down.


some people would rather be victimized than live their life as a victim



> Then there are the home break-ins. Homes here range from $250,000 to $650,000. Who has a house worth over a half a million dollars and doesn't have an alarm or a camera?


some people just get fire and theft insurance and call it a day.
If you get items insured its not the end of the world if they get stolen.



> These people lose TONS of things and their house and sense of personal security gets trashed in the process. TV's, computers, electronics, jewelry, personal files that are later used for identity theft.


Yet this is why we need real deterents to thefts such as exile and workcamps with full compensation to people.



> I've talked to them, tried to help them, tried to show them simple little things they can do to keep the smash and grab opportunistic thieves at bay, and yet these people keep getting hit. Some cars and some homes more than once.


Fact is you still arn't protected in the event of having a camera. IF it ain't hidden people can still find ways of getting around it. Even if they do, if they are covered. It makes it more difficult, deterence can be a good thing, but it still won't protect you.

Insurance can be less than buying home security.



> "you people need to quit being soft and inviting crime into the neighborhood," then I'm the monster


You need to expand on that. The neighbour hood had to be targetted before it bacame a target? The only way for that to happen is that people started in that area or people scoped it out. Really though I suggest you look into the crime demographics and compare it with other neighbourhoods and ask yourself if it is really that crime is more common in your neighbourhood.



> You look after your own stuff.


Some people opt for anti-theft insurance and call it a day.

None the less I hate theives. This isn't simply about protecting property. Theft has to be taken more serious, especially when it involves home invasion or breaking locks. Like thieves really need to be liquidated from society and put with other thieves for an extended period of time. Islands would be great for this. Without deterrence and escalated sentencing, as well as higher sentences for drug dealers who deal to addicts that fence stolen property or commit other crimes to fuel habits, knowingly, nothing will change.

Here are facts though. If your car doors arn't unlocked then the windows can be broken. Any old car can be broken into with various types of simple tools such as coat hangers. Newer cars are better than old ones, but cars are made to be broken into. Now you can remotely disarm and unlock them with technology. Organizer gang thieves train to do this. As for having goods in a home, a camera is not a big deterrent. Even if you have AT&T home security or the like, even if an alarm is tripped police or private security still may not get there in time.

Home insurance will cover stolen valuables. Insurance on specific high cost goods also do this.

While I do advocate for home security, you need to weigh the cost of home security vs. the cost of insuring items in your home, if it is a monetary value.

You are a victim by default if you need to pay not to be a victim.

Being victimized sucks but it is the criminals who are the bad ones, laying blame on people who have been victimized is just twisted.

Some people don't have money to pay for security systems.

None the less as for 500,000 dollar homes etc.. that is cheap in major cities, where average home prices in Toronto Vancouver etc.. are over a million dollars for a basic 3 bedroom type brick home.



> HO1 - Basic Form
> A basic policy form that provides coverage on a home against 11 listed perils; contents are generally included in this type of coverage, but must be explicitly enumerated. The perils include fire or lightning, windstorm or hail, vandalism or malicious mischief, theft, damage from vehicles and aircraft, explosion, riot or civil commotion, glass breakage, smoke, volcanic eruption, and personal liability. Exceptions include floods, earthquakes. Most states no longer offer this type of coverage.
> HO2 - Broad Form
> A more advanced form that provides coverage on a home against 16 listed perils (including all 11 on the HO1). The coverage is usually a "named perils" policy, which lists the events that would be covered.
> ...


Here is a weird correlation.

83% of homes don't have home security systems.
83% of homes have theft coverage home insurance.

Some people are just screwed either way. There is likely some overlap.

You know putting some maniquin heads on steaks with a plank that says "THEIF", "SALESPERSON", "MISSIONARY" etc.. may be a more effective deterent than a camera. Remember most theives are stupid to start with.

I am aghast so few people have stone walls. If I actually had a home and money, my first improvement would be building a 10foot stone/concrete etc.. type wall that is ever so common in mexico. You know an earth mount, with a wall, a mini palisade etc.. then top that with bar wire and glass. I love that style in Mexico. Then on the inside of the fence you put a 15 foot pit/inner pit. You can't do pongee stakes due to lawsuits these days. But really I would love a physical barrier. It would likely cost less than other home security options, increase weather resistance, and just be awesome cool. Cement blocks are relatively cheap too. I would go physical barrier before evidence of invasion any day of the week.

Bear in mind people have actually gotten into the whitehouse, and they spend quite a bit on home security. If someone is determined enough, they can still get through any security you throw at it. It just lowers the number and type of people who will attempt it.

Sadly there is often certain bylaws that obstruct things like home security because emergency responders need to be able to gain access, police during a 911 call or firefighters, emergency utility crew etc..

it is failure by design. Public safety is higher priority than personal security up here, that includes criminals safety. It is a socialist system, can't do much about it.

You know forcing people to get a college degree or some in demand skilled trade in prison should be a condition of getting out, for anyone that doesn't have thousands and thousands of dollars in savings. They should have to earn enough to pay for their first year out too. People arn't going to change unless you get them out of the lifestyle of victimizing people to live. You need to give them a life, not necessarily life. For people who have a chance to work and live a good middle income life who still resort to crime, you need to make sure these socialized criminals are kept to a criminal society that is removed from society, but treating them like animals doesn't train respect for other humans. The criminally insane on the other hand also need to be removed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> You know putting some maniquin heads on steaks with a plank that says "THEIF", "SALESPERSON", "MISSIONARY" etc.. may be a more effective deterent than a camera. Remember most theives are stupid to start with.


Hmmmmm That sounds sort of familiar.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Poles would put the Turks and Tartars up on a pike , between the legs, mounted roadside. Long slow death..... But better than than the Poles were treated by the Slimes


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> OH and KEYS! Some people have left KEYS to their house and job in their UNLOCKED CAR over night. Who does that? Seriously?


Well I guess it depends on where you live, Here in western Montana my doors, tack room, and cars are unlocked most of the time and I don't have a security system as criminal are not fond of invading homes where the owners are armed 90% of the time.

As Mark Twain said (loosely quoted) "An armed society is a polite society)

I don't know if there is a trend here but in Montana we have .04% blacks, .16% hispanics, just saying as those 2 classes account for about half the murders.

So we are in the bottom 20% of murders, in 2010 we had 21 murders, I didn't do a lot of searching but I'm guessing your local area did that in a month.

IMO sell your house and move to NORTH DAKOTA as you should realize Montana sucks but ND is actually better with only 9 murders last year, and you can probably buy a 1000 acre ranch for $650k


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a look at the Phoenix Crime Heat Map as provided by Bair Analytics. Admittedly right through the middle of town is deceptively "good" looking because Phoenix PD, despite a promise of transparency and a contract with Bair for about 4 years now, has not been releasing crime statistics. So it is more crime dense right through the middle than you see. But, up where we are (See the Me Arrow) our stuff is reported by Maricopa County and Scottsdale because Cave Creek only has a Town Marshall. Just like in western days, he's more of a code enforcement role. Outlaws fall to the Sheriff.









This is for one year of data and excludes fraud, embezzlement and crimes against businesses like shoplifting. I limited this to crimes that would cause individuals to suffer like rape, residential burglary, assault and battery and murders.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

We currently live in a small community the first house on the street has a GREAT neighbor. He works from home in his front room with the blinds open and sometimes on his porch. When the solicitors come onto the street he sends the packing before they can go to any other house. When he walks his dog and notices something out of place or strange he will text or call the home in question. We have a few soft neighbors, but we are more than happy to have our "enforcer" living in the first house.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

GTGallop::
Here is the kicker - The neighborhood coddles them and tells them how horrible this is and that they are VICTIMS. Then when I approach it from the slightly hard-line stance of "you people need to quit being soft and inviting crime into the neighborhood," then I'm the monster - hated almost as much as the druggies that got $4,000 worth of shit out of someones car last night.

Yeah, I have gotten that reaction myself, when I tell people that there are bad guys out there, and that they are after their stuff.
They consider me to be part of the problem or something, so I just stopped telling them. Jeez, after a while it gets old.


----------

